
Download Your Google Data - joncalhoun
https://takeout.google.com/settings/takeout
======
BrentOzar
This has been around since 2011 - why is it newsworthy now?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Takeout](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Takeout)

------
magma17
my hdd size is only 1TB

